# Anyone done Insanity?



## Peggy80

I bought the DVDs a few years ago but never actually did it but I'm going to try now so just wondered if anyone else had done it or is currently doing it?

I started yesterday so just done the fitness test and nearly died lol

I know I should probably start with something a bit less intense as I've not really done much exercise for ages, but then I just thought I should just go for it and see how we go, I don't expect to be able to keep up but it's something to aim for.


----------



## bbbbbbb811

I've heard/seen amazing results from insanity but it is apparent kick your butt tough. If you fancy something to do before insanity to 'build up', YouTube the 30 day shred, I've tried many exercise DVDs and I love this one(I will be doing it after i give birth this time). I've never braved insanity tho, maybe one day:blush:


----------



## happynewmom1

I agree with the above poster. 30 day shred is got. I ended up buying the DVD and have done it a couple times after having our second. I did it the first time before even attempting insanity. I do recommend trying something like that before insanity. I did complete insanity but it was literally insane haha I don't lose weight well while nursing so I didn't see the results I wanted but once I weaned her later, I slimmed down quickly and I think my body really benefited from all that work. You are very brave. Good luck! :)


----------

